
Show HN: Castr Live Streaming CDN – Stream Videos Your Way - g0vz
https://castr.io/livestreaming
======
g0vz
Hey HN Super excited to announce our new product - Castr Live Streaming
Platform.

Get total control over your video live streams + many cool features like cloud
recording and adaptive bitrate. Best part? We are (probably) the easiest way
to set up live video streaming, and you’ll go live in no time.

Allow me to geek out a lil bit more... (full features)

1\. Best in class CDN delivery 2\. Adaptive Bitrate Stream Transcoding
(Streaming 4k? Need ABR? Castr can do it) 3\. Unlimited Bandwidth & Stream
hours 4\. Embed your live streams directly onto your website using our
Embeddable Player 5\. Get HLS URL so you can embed and make the streams
available on your dedicated apps. 6\. Multiple Ingest (Ingest RTMP, HLS,
MpegTS protocols) No platforms offer this from our research. 7\. Simulcasting
to social platforms. 8\. No contracts no surprise bills, pay only for the
limit of concurrent viewers...

It’s free to try, test it out yourself and pretty sure you will be happy with
the results.

We are live on producthunt as well! -
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/castr-live-
streaming](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/castr-live-streaming)

